# Rep meetings in south west?



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone do or attend reptile meetings in the south west? if so where are they? anyone organising one? it's so boring down here lol!!!


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

There is a reptile meeting sorted out now for bath/bristol area reptile keepers.

Only a few people coming (400runner/mark-eliot) but we're meeting at the Red Lion, Wellsway, Bath at 7.30pm Wednesday 9th Jan... anyone is welcome to come join us for a drink and a chat:lol2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

There should be a devon one!
I cant get down ot bristol/bath as it would be my dad doing lifts.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Who is from Bristol and the surrounding areas then?
I know there are quite a few people!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

well i probably wont be able to make tomorrow night but the next time you meet up i will try and get there 


I am 'open house' here at weekends so if anyone wants to meet up here for a chat and a coffee they are more than welcome


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> well i probably wont be able to make tomorrow night but the next time you meet up i will try and get there
> 
> 
> I am 'open house' here at weekends so if anyone wants to meet up here for a chat and a coffee they are more than welcome


that'll be cool... hopefully it will become a regular thing maybe once a month or so and more people will come along as theres only a few of us tomorrow.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

could always sort out a regular meeting at my shop if anyone is interested, bristol bs14 9al.


----------



## charlotte0uk (Oct 8, 2007)

ninjaboy6r said:


> could always sort out a regular meeting at my shop if anyone is interested, bristol bs14 9al.


I thought we had a regular meeting there everyday?


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah well i do have my regulars, its like a social club sometimes, but i dont mind, stops me getting bored :lol2: plus get the great stories of missing snakes and then rip your car apart trying to find it lol, how random can a day be lol.


----------



## charlotte0uk (Oct 8, 2007)

Yea well we couldnt have you getting bored....and at least the snake is found now...even if my back seats arent attached to my car anymore!!


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

that sounds like an excellent idea.... havn't been to your shop yet but will do soon

if we could get it going on a sunday or monday that'd be great as i start my new job soon and i don't want to miss out lol...

maybe every 1st sunday or monday of the month or so?


----------



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds awsome, I would certanaly come along


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a hell of alot of people on here from our area, alot of southerners


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

yea it would be good to get something regular going


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I would come too, Pirate Pixie and I had started a group up a year or so ago but we didnt manage to get anyone coming.
Ryan , I think your idea of having it in the shop might be a good one, although Im not sure how I will get there as Pete isnt into this sort of thing and I dont drive. Also Sundays are not good for me.

In fact if we could get something up and running I would be happy to put together a monthly or bimonthly newsletter for the group and help arrange speakers & trips etc if anyone is interested.

How about a reptile and exotic animal keepers group - a broader category might attract more people, I think I know a few people that keep exotics that may also be interested.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats a good idea on exotics too, then we can chat about suggies 

Its weird just how many people are from Bristol and surrounding areas on here!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Catherine896 said:


> Thats a good idea on exotics too, then we can chat about suggies
> 
> Its weird just how many people are from Bristol and surrounding areas on here!


Lol, were your ears burning Catherine?:whistling2:
Hey today Sadie and I managed to get at least two people falling for gliders, lol.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

well i would be more than happy to have a meet at the shop weekly, fortnightly or monthly. im there all the time apart from sunday evenings so if we can all work out a day / evening then lets go for it. come on angi im sure you can drag him out lol


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Angi said:


> Lol, were your ears burning Catherine?:whistling2:
> Hey today Sadie and I managed to get at least two people falling for gliders, lol.


 
Aww did you have Midnight with you? Im not surprised people fell for them, soooo cute!


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

ive been looking myself for meetings, im in gloucestershire (cheltenham) so not all that far from bristol. but its just a bitch i dont drive!


----------



## Rosina (Feb 18, 2007)

I would love to join in, but again I have the problem of not being able to drive. The times that would be good for me, i.e. during the day/within bus running times, usually aren't any good for anyone else.

There's got to be a way though, I'll see if I can talk nicely to some friends. Maybe if we met in various places, the chances of most people being able to come along at some point would be better? Chippenham for example would be fairly easy for me, even outside bus times (no buses to our little town after 6pm or Sundays). : victory:


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

well why don't we all write down the day's when we can do something, then we can see hopefully if we all have a day which matches.

We're available;

Sunday - evenings
Monday - evenings
Tuesday - during the day till 4.30
Wednesday - during the day till 4.30
Thursday - not available
Friday - not available
Saturday - not available

This is due to Markus working everyday apart from usually Tuesday/Wednesday and me working every evening apart from Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

Monday seems like a good day, i can do any day really....if its in Ryans shop its up to him really


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

monthly trips back to Bristol from plymouth for a meet haha I could be tempted back from uni.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Monday, Tuesday or Thursdays would be best for me.
I also know someone else interested in coming along, so I will ask him too - ( sorry Ryan just cant get Pete to come - although I could try slapping him, lmao)


----------



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

lol how about we all slap him???? However I do see that being a problem with the fact you might loose alot of trade over it...bless him!!!!!


----------



## Rosina (Feb 18, 2007)

Tuesday, Thursday during the day and Sunday are impossible for me, but I can probably fit something in the rest of the week.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I can work round things so what ever days suits the rest of you 
only thing that gets in my way is my hubby playing Bridge or having hospital appointments.


----------



## Rosina (Feb 18, 2007)

There seem to be quite a few members in the Chippenham area, maybe we can alternate the meetings between Chippenham, Bath and Bristol?


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

Pirate_pixie said:


> Monday seems like a good day, i can do any day really....if its in Ryans shop its up to him really


mondays are fine for me, shop closes at 6.30 so im free from then on.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Any day is good for me

Maddie


----------



## Pirate_pixie (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok so Mondays are good, for most people. And we have a venue, as for alternating them...we could as long as we have a venue and someone to organize the ones that arnt in bristol. Maybe lets see how it goes and expand IF its successful. We have attemped it before and people said they'd come and only a few of us ever did


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

well it looks like monday is the best day... don't know how you all feel about maybe the first monday of the month? and of course if ryan your ok with that...

then take it from there and see about maybe swoping venues every month or upping the meetings to every week some where different.


----------

